# 2 Units off 1 Roof antenna?



## coop1 (Dec 18, 2003)

Can I split the antenna lead coming off the roof mounted antenna?

I want to be able to have two receivers inside my house and am unsure if Sat antenna leads can be split like analog TV signals and radio signals.

Thanks!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

No. Each Sirius receiver in your house will need it's own antenna.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Interesting question, officially I'm sure the answer is no, but it must be doable - how do best buy, etc do it? ... reality, it probably is doable (though at best you'll lose 3dB signal, or half the signal. Reality, even a cable TV split loses 3.5-4dB. You'll lose more. I'm sure Sirius makes a distribution amp or something for stores to use. Try to get one yourself.)


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

whats the best antenna to use ?


----------

